
Where's my simulator? Simulated effect absent from the programming experience - TuringTest
https://shalabh.com/programmable-systems/wheres-my-simulator.html
======
andeee23
I mostly skimmed the article but isn’t he basically talking about Lisp and the
REPL? He dis mention Smalltalk but i’m pretty sure it adopted the
interactivity from Lisps.

~~~
TuringTest
You don't get instant live update of existing variables in a REPL. The
programming paradigm described is called Reactive Functional, it's the model
popularized by spreadsheets.

However, spreadsheets can't create new objects programatically; new libraries
for web development (React, Vue.js) are popularizing the model, but so far
they're using reactive components just for high-level components, not the
whole line-by-line program execution. Bret Victor's "Learnable Programming"
concept (linked at the end) shows how you could apply the approach to a whole
textual program.

------
TuringTest
I've got a "thisguygetsit" label for tagging web essays showing an insightful
description of the fundamental problems of modern computation.

I've tagged this article with it.

~~~
vokep
What are you using to tag things in this way? I agree entirely and would love
to build a collection of "this one gets it"

~~~
TuringTest
I'm using Pocket, though I'm planning to install TagSpaces on my NAS and
migrate both my notes and bookmarks to it.

